# Looking for feedback



## microDig (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I'm an inventor/ engineer new to this awesome forum and I'm looking for some feedback on a new product I'm designing as a startup venture. It's got some very unique features, and it's very small for really tight spaces, like residential yards. I will be very thankful for 2 minutes of time from anyone experienced in landscaping or skid steer work, and welcome any questions. Thanks! https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/microdig


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Buddy sorry to tell you its already being made for about six plus years now


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Sorry to burst your bubble but bobcat makes the same thing already its called the bobcat mt55 or mt52 walk behind skid steer sorry bud


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Microdig do you ever come on anymore or you working on that project thats already been made


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you may want to look at the date of the posting..... I'd say with one post almost a year ago he may just not be interested anymore!


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Just looked and your prob right pogobill ,what he wants to do is already being made lol


----------

